# Stone chips on black car



## alan_innes

Hi all I've been waxing my car using dodo juice purple haz and its seems to made the stone chips of front of my car more prominent anybody recommend some wax or polish that will help mask stone chips on black car

Cheers Alan


----------



## JacobDuBois

alan_innes said:


> Hi all I've been waxing my car using dodo juice purple haz and its seems to made the stone chips of front of my car more prominent anybody recommend some wax or polish that will help mask stone chips on black car
> 
> Cheers Alan


I'd imagine stone chips are a pain. Obviously the cleaner and the more sharper the paint looks the clearer the chips will show up. Try using a polish with a filler? Autofinesse triple or AG super resin polish there's tonnes out there. Hope this helps I may be wrong.


----------



## Livia329

I'm in the same boat here. Will try what Jacob suggested... When it gets a bit warmer out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029

I'm also in the same boat with a black TT that really shows stone chips up. I've tried various polishes with fillers in but they didn't really hide them. I've heard good things about different kits you can get (not halfrauds ones) but so far haven't took the plunge yet.

Be interesting to see what ideas others have used.


----------



## Graham'sTT

Had a Brilliant Black coupe for two years and found this the most disappointing feature of the car. Even discussed with the Swansway (Stoke, Stafford and Crewe dealerships) warranty manager as I felt the paint either too soft or too brittle, although I don't see why this should be the case when it has the same clearcoat as a metallic finished cars.
Whilst I like AG polishes for their cleaning and shine performance, ie removed swirls and water marks, they did nothing to disguise chips in the paint as these simply trap polish residue, making them look worse, along with, of course, the undercoat being white/light grey.
Beat it eventually by swapping for Condor Grey. Other bonus, never looks dirty!
Black is great when just washed. Half an hour later the car has a visible layer of dust on it.


----------



## Livia329

Does using the black polish not help at all either then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham'sTT

Livia329, I generally used Auto Glym super resin polish followed by extra gloss protection on my Brilliant Black TT. AG have another liquid polish, ultra deep shine that they specifically recommend for black/dark colours. I found it no better and still left polish residue in any imperfections in the paint finish, ie stone chips.
A polish that is actually black may work, but I never found any. Like Kiwi shoe polish, perhaps?
My discussions with the warranty manager (who confirmed the paint was the correct thickness and original) concluded that black paint is generally softer than most other colours, and if the clearcoat chips it probably takes the black base coat away with it. A harder (different colour) basecoat may be able to survive better.
A friend has a five year old metallic black A3 with three times the mileage my TT had, and small stone chips on that could be counted on the fingers of one hand. And believe me, I never drive so close to vehicles in front that I am constantly getting sand-blasted.
Graham


----------



## alan_innes

Cheers for the replies guys I have polished car with AG super resin polish and used extra gloss protection but started using dodo wax for a bit extra protection from the elements I realy like dodo juice wax easy to apply and gives a nice shine might price up gettin front bumper and bonnet resprayed

Cheers Alan


----------



## Livia329

Graham'sTT said:


> A polish that is actually black may work, but I never found any. Like Kiwi shoe polish, perhaps?
> Graham


I have some somewhere I'll have to dig it out and give it a go. Haven't touched it since I used a machine polisher for the first time... It went EVERYWHERE [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] all over my white vinyl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr4y

I've just bought the Turtle wax black box, it's a black polish and detailer which claims to cover small scratches etc.. From reading some reviews people have said it helps with the stone chips too..
I'm thinking about giving it a try at the weekend so will post some pics


----------



## Ben5029

Gr4y said:


> I've just bought the Turtle wax black box, it's a black polish and detailer which claims to cover small scratches etc.. From reading some reviews people have said it helps with the stone chips too..
> I'm thinking about giving it a try at the weekend so will post some pics


That would be great if you could please. Looking forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## Templar

There's also Turtle Wax chipstick. Now if the chip is cleaned out of waxes and the like then these can be quite effective and easy. Built up in layers the the area buffed. Diminished with washing but you can do it on occasion.


----------



## alan_innes

Break in the weather today so got crackin washed with autoglym shampoo, 1 coat of AG super resin polish, 1 coat of Dodo juice purple haze & finished off with a coating of AG extra protection think she's came up well quite pleased


----------



## Templar

Nice job mate... What did you do with your chips in the end ?


----------



## alan_innes

Thanks mate! I've got some touch up so just did worsed ones for now got few mechanical jobs im wanting to get done so will look at stone chips looked once I've got spare cash

Cheers Alan


----------



## Templar

A tip I was given some time ago about touching up stone chips if you're interested...
Make sure each chip is spotless and free from wax and polish ect (solvent or similar)
Get some wooden cocktail sticks an lightly chew the very tips of a few depending on the size of the chip and let it dry (bit like a very tiny brush. Really tiny chips just use an un touched stick.
Dip the cocktail stick in the paint but don't over do it, a little bit goes a long way. Gradually dap the paint into the centre of the chip a little at a time and build it up in layers. Let each layer dry before applying the next. Don't rush and don't over apply.

There is a continuation to this to pretty much eradicate the chips all together but the above steps will be easy to do for most people and tidy the chips up a treat.

Remember to keep a couple of clean cloths handy and a little solvent.

If anyone wants to know the next steps to this smart repair let me know.


----------



## Ben5029

Templar said:


> A tip I was given some time ago about touching up stone chips if you're interested...
> Make sure each chip is spotless and free from wax and polish ect (solvent or similar)
> Get some wooden cocktail sticks an lightly chew the very tips of a few depending on the size of the chip and let it dry (bit like a very tiny brush. Really tiny chips just use an un touched stick.
> Dip the cocktail stick in the paint but don't over do it, a little bit goes a long way. Gradually dap the paint into the centre of the chip a little at a time and build it up in layers. Let each layer dry before applying the next. Don't rush and don't over apply.
> 
> There is a continuation to this to pretty much eradicate the chips all together but the above steps will be easy to do for most people and tidy the chips up a treat.
> 
> Remember to keep a couple of clean cloths handy and a little solvent.
> 
> If anyone wants to know the next steps to this smart repair let me know.


Hi Templar,

Yes please I'd like to know the next steps. I've got a few stone chips to get rid off so any advice would be appreciated please. I've also got a little bit of gravel rash on the front wing if you have any advice for that please.


----------



## Pete Mac

Hi, this worked well for my Miisano red mk2. In addition to the above. Get yourself some daisy pads ( small Velcro backed wet&dry paper discs and a corresponding rubber block which will. Allow you to stick the daisy pad to. Very fine 3 to 5 thou grade will do the trick. Once you have built up your paint chip ( I mix the paint and lacquer together at 50/50 let this harden for 24 hrs or so the VERY GENTLY rub down withe the finest grade you can get away with. Wet with ordinary soap and warm water to help lubricate the paper. checking carefully as you go but don't go at it to hard. Gently is the object of the game here . Once satisfied and rubbed back the the same level as you paintwork then polish with meguires ultimate compound which is a safe product to use and providing you take your time and check your progress you wil be surprised at the result. You'll hardly see it. This has worked well for me. Give it a go. Good luck, Pete. Ps the daisy pads are available from " clean your car.co.uk" Tim is very helpful.


----------



## aquazi

If using doing this by hand i have used in the past is some lankga blob remover.

So use the templar approach to fill the stone chip... Then after 24hours use lankga blob remover on a card with cloth to level it with the surrounding paint... Takes 30 seconds or so. Then megs ultimate compound, polish and wax.

If you have a lot if road rash there is a quicker approach than filling each chip one by one.... which i have used to good effect... But you need a da polisher...... Basically get a cloth covered in 50/50 base lacquer.... Rub it all over the affected area.... Leave it 12 hours then polish the entire area flat.... Not 100% but conceals the pits a little better.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_innes

Templar said:


> A tip I was given some time ago about touching up stone chips if you're interested...
> Make sure each chip is spotless and free from wax and polish ect (solvent or similar)
> Get some wooden cocktail sticks an lightly chew the very tips of a few depending on the size of the chip and let it dry (bit like a very tiny brush. Really tiny chips just use an un touched stick.
> Dip the cocktail stick in the paint but don't over do it, a little bit goes a long way. Gradually dap the paint into the centre of the chip a little at a time and build it up in layers. Let each layer dry before applying the next. Don't rush and don't over apply.
> 
> There is a continuation to this to pretty much eradicate the chips all together but the above steps will be easy to do for most people and tidy the chips up a treat.
> 
> Remember to keep a couple of clean cloths handy and a little solvent.
> 
> If anyone wants to know the next steps to this smart repair let me know.


Top tips thanks I'll try tha


----------



## ET4

Try Poorboys Black Hole.
Covers the chips and swirls etc. Then finish with a decent wax to make it last.
Don't confuse this stuff with the Turtlewax colourmagic stuff....
Works a treat with most dark car paints.

http://www.poorboysworld.com/blackhole.htm

Paul.


----------



## Templar

ET4 said:


> Try Poorboys Black Hole.
> Covers the chips and swirls etc. Then finish with a decent wax to make it last.
> Don't confuse this stuff with the Turtlewax colourmagic stuff....
> Works a treat with most dark car paints.
> 
> http://www.poorboysworld.com/blackhole.htm
> 
> Paul.


It's ok on swirls only imo, no good for chips :wink:


----------



## alan_innes

ET4 said:


> Try Poorboys Black Hole.
> Covers the chips and swirls etc. Then finish with a decent wax to make it last.
> Don't confuse this stuff with the Turtlewax colourmagic stuff....
> Works a treat with most dark car paints.
> 
> http://www.poorboysworld.com/blackhole.htm
> 
> Paul.


Ive actually been looking at that its got good reviews ill get it ordered in a few weeks and give it a go

Cheers Bud


----------



## VdoubleU

A polish/wax will never fill in chips. Poorboy black hole is amazing for swirls though.

Once you fill a chip in you can't really see them to be honest. Had loads of chips on my last car and spent around an hour going around filling them :lol:


----------



## X5TUU

I'd second Black hole and used it on numerous black cars

Also Meguiars Dark ... It's a paste based filer polish wax hybrid and great for covering imperfections and far outstrips the performance of AG rubbish imho ... Layered up with DoDo Supernatural/Purple Haze/Blue Velvet gives a really deep and glossy wet look finish and will go someway to masking chips


----------

